# Availability is low on most breeders?



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Is the hobby growing so much that we can't keep up with the damand? Are the frogs not breeding? Are people holding back to increase breeding stock? Or what?

It just seems that here in the last few months that it's one waiting list after another or just plumb out of stock.

or is it just me?

What'da'ya think?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't think the demand is outpacing the supply on most frogs that have been established for a while.
On some of the more rare frogs, I have noticed that it seems people have been saving up their "goodies" to sell at IAD...for instance, some of the things you rarely see for sale (standard Lamasi for instance), there were at least two vendor that were advertizing they would have them for sale at the show.

I've seen a lot of frogs up for sale that I had to resist real hard not to buy...as I have not much time or space for many new groups.

What is it you are looking for?


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

what are you looking for? Or are you just reporting your observations? I know most of the big places( suarian, BJ, AZDR ect.) tend to post waiting lists often just because every beginner tends to want to buy from them...... I know a few local breeders that have great availability, let me know if you needanything,

 Justin


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree with Dancing Frogs...We don't normally post frogs for sale, we usually just take them to the local shows here, and sell 50 - 75 froglets at a pop, and not have to worry about shipping etc. However if people inquire about what we have we always let them know, and if they want them shipped we do it...

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have to wonder if the larger breeders aren't being impacted by the number of frogs sold by casual hobbyists, in a negative way. I know from reading Aaron's post that he has. Specifically, if a larger breeder keeps the lights on with azureus, cobalts, leucs, and imi's (just off the top of my head) which then allows him or her to take risks and devote space to more expensive rarer frogs, what happens when the market gets flooded with these more "common" frogs, cutting off a previously relied on income stream? I have read that this is nothing new and that there are cycles, but in my limited time in the hobby and on the board it seems like things are headed in a direction that if you don't have something rare to offer, you are going to be going up against 5 plus people to sell what you have.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Having been at IAD all day today I can tell you that there were no shortages of good frogs at very good prices throught the show floor. Frankly - I was surpised that some great frogs had not been snapped-up by buyers. It was a very good buying opportunity.

When you note "shortages" - you may want to clarify which frogs you mean.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

For a while I was looking for galacs. and then luecs. and the sites that I previously would have went to no longer had them and it seemed like they had them for quite a while. 

I think, mainly it was just a general observation. I think the good breeders that I would buy from get sold out because they're relied on and trusted. But it is nice to see the hobby grow and prices go down. 

Marty71- the common frogs will still be the "bread and butter" species even when hobbiest are more and more selling there froglets. Especially when there price drops. Take Green and Black auratus. I'm sure you'll soon see them in most local pet shops. How I feel about that though, I do not know. I just hope dart frogs don't get common enough and cheap enough for your average kid to get his parents to buy for him and not take care of it.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

FYI, if you're still looking for some galacs Aaron of FF had several nice red ones. 
Many deals to be had at IAD. I went with the mind to meet and greet people, and listen to some of the talks. I could have easily left there with a dozen or more great frogs. 

EricG.NH


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I easily left there with a dozen or more frogs!!!! I could have probably left there with about 30-40 frogs that are usually waitlisted. I know that reticulatus will now be waitlisted for a while from sndf bc I took the last few of them. There were a ton of lowland fantasticus there but I couldnt see dropping 300 a crack on them. They will start coming around more and more and the price will drop. One thing that was not at IAD were terribilis all types. One guy had them but wanted 200 dollars for adult males. All in all there were a lot of frogs though!!! If any of you didnt go this year I would STRONGLY suggest that you go next year it was a GREAT experience!!!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

See second post of this thread!!!


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

It's not the availability on the lowland fants, its the ability to hand pick which ones you got..... whoops, get.

Rob


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> One thing that was not at IAD were terribilis all types.


Err, I saw all three there. I had a hard time not buying the orange ones.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah, what's up with the terribilis mints? I've been thinking of starting up a couple pairs for a while and that's one of the ones that's been farely scarce for a while.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Terribilis have a long time investment attached to getting them to breed. A lot of the stuff that is out in good quantities are easier to sex and mature a lot sooner than terribilis. I've spoken to a few people who breed them and they also said that they are finicky breeders. From what I have read and been told by some, they have some of the longest time periods before they are sexually mature.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Terribilis eggs can also be difficult. I have a couple out of the water, and hope to get more soon.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

In some cases, supply is outpacing demand. 

Just a thought.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I think there are plenty of animals available, but supply is cyclical [as can be demand]. Check the DB classifieds and post wants, and you should be easily satisfied.

Shawn


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hmmm*

as for terreblis, i have noticed that they seem to unavailable lately. I know of a couple people that are looking for them. 200.00 for a male seems to be alot, but then look at how long it take for them to become of age... What is it, like 2 years? I'd love to get a breeding group of terreblis- one of many things


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Buck the trend and buy some bicolors which are cheaper and easier to find. You should be equally satisfied if price doesn't buy satisfaction.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

PDFanatic said:


> ......... One guy had them but wanted 200 dollars for adult males. All in all there were a lot of frogs though!!!.............


....Which were 125 by sunday  , and that I think is a great price for mature terribs of any color for sure....

they take 2 yrs in some case to breed successfully.

there were an abundance of orange terribs for 90-110$ from Joe Nickerson as well. 

and if you all wait a few months, I may have some yellows 

Shawn


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

it is good to see (for the consumer) the prices drop on some of the easier, more available species. I know that just for myself, being mainly a hobbiest and keeper that as soon as my tads are out of the water I might have more Green/Black auratus, Blue/Black auratus, and azureus than I know what to do with.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a friend who is selling his trio of mint terribles. Dont know how much he is selling them for though. If you want I can get you in contact with him.


----------

